# USS Greeneville SSN-772 submarine



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I enjoy building these little HobbyBoss sub kits from time to time as a break from more complex projects. They're good little kits, and sometimes it's fun to build something you can finish in a matter of days.

This is the USS Greeneville carrying the Advance SEAL Delivery System mini-sub prototype. The Greeneville is probably best known for being involved in two collisions and a grounding in the space of one very unlucky 11-month period in 2001-2002. The ASDS project hasn't been especially lucky, either, it's now basically been abandoned, after the single prototype suffered a fire.
























Another interesting thing about the sub is its namesake city, Greeneville, TN, is one of the smallest metropolitan areas for which a submarine has been named.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I remember the mini-sub with the all-purpose docking collar from The Hunt For Red October. Didn't know the Navy actually had something like this. Very nice job.

Sean


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

even though your pics look a bit hazy it's still a good looking build.
What are those 2 extensions on the underside near the stern???
I've never seen something like that on any sub.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> What are those 2 extensions on the underside near the stern???


I've been trying to find out without success. Anyone else know? The newer Virginia-class subs seem to have similar features. My guess would be some type of propulsion pod for low-speed, tight quarters manuevering, but that is just a guess.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nicely done.....Cheers Mark


----------

